# customer wants electric work.. help me



## BlackRock LLC (Oct 16, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Wish I could help you there...but I'm on the western side of the stream on the eastern side of manhatten :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I have family in Woodside, but they have no thumbs :laughing: (not mechanically inclined at all)


I dont know how a professional pie and pastry taster would help in any way, but thanks.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BlackRock LLC said:


> I dont know how a professional pie and pastry taster would help in any way, but thanks.



ohhh...that's what I aspire to be...actually I am a Licensed EC in NJ.:blink:

As there is no licensing required for pie/pastry tasting(that I will acknowledge, anyway)..if you have some pies/pastry that need tasting ~ I'm your man!:thumbup:


----------



## BlackRock LLC (Oct 16, 2007)

Celtic said:


> As there is no licensing required for pie/pastry tasting(that I will acknowledge, anyway)..if you have some pies/pastry that need tasting ~ I'm your man!:thumbup:


Im going to have to check out the Department of Consumer Affairs and find out.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

BlackRock LLC said:


> Im going to have to check out the Department of Consumer Affairs and find out.














This a picture from a high-speed chase I was involved in...I took it from my truck....the copper thought he was gonna catch me with a pie....he didn't and I ate the pie ~ it was blueberry:thumbup1:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

All the cops have is this surveillance footage of Celtic


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe 220/221 will come and do it for you. He will only charge about $16,000.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Patrick said:


> All the cops have is this surveillance footage of Celtic



I thought I got rid of all those photos...


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 29, 2007)

Install light switch...149, dimmer 49 to 129.

hanging and wiring of 16' rail light fixture in living room. Monorail/cable lighting can be VERY time consuming. I'd figure 649 for 12' ceiling max

Install light switch....129, dimmer 49 to 129

hanging and wiring of single light fixture in closet. 129 FBO.


total 16,000



edit to add, NM.


Also an additional whatever I think I can get if it is a million dollar plus house. If it is full of antiques and original artwork it very well COUD hit 16K.

Drywall patch by others.


----------



## macmikeman (Sep 12, 2005)

Tell you what Blackrock, Macmikeman likes to pocket $1000 a day regardless of 8 or less hours. So I will do the job for you for $1000, plus the cost of materials, airfare and hotel and cartage. Oh yeah, and lunch. But no pie.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Oh yeah, and lunch. But no pie.


That's like meat & potatoes w/o gravy:wacko:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like he picked up a mexican who did a little electric ,and wanted to know how much he should charge for him and jose ?


----------



## journeyman0217 (Nov 19, 2007)

this is why pa needs a state license because we have excavators doing electrical work now.


----------

